# How Much Does Your Trek 2.1 Weigh?



## Christoph

Anyone have a Trek 2.1? What size? What's your setup compared to stock, and how much does your bike currently weigh?


----------



## Lakemichchip

My Trek Pilot 2.1 weighs in at 20.1 with upgraded wheels.


----------



## dave_gt

Always glad to see someone answer a question. 

Cool thing is...Lance Armstrong stated on a recent interview that his original OCLV Trek bike used in the TdF weight in at 20 pounds. Looks like the 2.1 is a bargain.


----------



## 2ndGen

Not a 2.1, but my Trek 1.5 (same Alpha Black frame, only all aluminum) came in at 19.87 lbs stock and is now 19.07lbs with Wellgo GR8 Clipless Pedals.


----------



## jonnyonthespot

I recently picked up a 2.1 and I've added a few upgrades and I'd say it's around 19.


----------

